# Looking to make friend in Abu Dhabi or Dubai



## JMT (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello Everyone! My name is Jacklyne and I am 22 years old. Lets say an old 22. Haha. I just moved to Abu Dhabi the city, at the beginning of February. I am working for a business man who moved here from the U.S. as well about 2 years ago. I am planning to stay here until June then I will be heading back to the U.S. where I am from. I dont speak any Arabic but am interested in learning. I dont know anyone in the area either than the person I work for and some acquaintances. I am looking to make some friends to hang out with and do fun stuff with. I dont go to clubs really and I have not had the chance to explore the city as much as I would like to. I would like to go hang out at the Corniche beach sometime soon and go to the book store and keep up on my reading and would liek to go to Emirates Palace and The Grand Mosque for a visit. So if anyone would like to make a new friend then please let me know. I am very friendly and amiable but am just looking for friendship, nothing else. Thanks!


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

nice to meet u here just give me PM and join my group


----------



## JMT (Feb 25, 2010)

*Hello*

Hello, thanks for responding to my post. I am new to this whole expat website so I am not familiar with how to join a group or whatever PM is. So forgive me for not knowing all the terminology. Do you live in Dubai? I definitely would like to visit Dubai soon and I will be getting a car soon as well. I have been using a driver since I have been here. Luckily I have a phone that I recently go a couple weeks ago. Hope to hear back from you. Thanks.


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

you must make 5 post and then you can send PM so try to work hard for it 

i work in dubai you will be welcome if you visit us i will come to ABU Dhabi after 2 weeks with my family to my uncle my family are here to visit me wawawa i am so happy 

salam


----------



## Cape Chick (Oct 6, 2009)

JMT said:


> Hello Everyone! My name is Jacklyne and I am 22 years old. Lets say an old 22. Haha. I just moved to Abu Dhabi the city, at the beginning of February. I am working for a business man who moved here from the U.S. as well about 2 years ago. I am planning to stay here until June then I will be heading back to the U.S. where I am from. I dont speak any Arabic but am interested in learning. I dont know anyone in the area either than the person I work for and some acquaintances. I am looking to make some friends to hang out with and do fun stuff with. I dont go to clubs really and I have not had the chance to explore the city as much as I would like to. I would like to go hang out at the Corniche beach sometime soon and go to the book store and keep up on my reading and would liek to go to Emirates Palace and The Grand Mosque for a visit. So if anyone would like to make a new friend then please let me know. I am very friendly and amiable but am just looking for friendship, nothing else. Thanks!


Hi
I'm in Abu Dhabi as well....i've been staying here for about a month now but i havent done much and i dnt know anyone my age so we could go exploring together?? What area in AD do u stay? PM me with ur mobile number then we can hook up.


----------



## bestlist (Feb 26, 2010)

*need friends*



JMT said:


> Hello, thanks for responding to my post. I am new to this whole expat website so I am not familiar with how to join a group or whatever PM is. So forgive me for not knowing all the terminology. Do you live in Dubai? I definitely would like to visit Dubai soon and I will be getting a car soon as well. I have been using a driver since I have been here. Luckily I have a phone that I recently go a couple weeks ago. Hope to hear back from you. Thanks.


 i am also having same interest


----------



## JMT (Feb 25, 2010)

*Hello!*

I am glad you messaged me. I am living in Al Nahyan Camp and live in between Delma Street and Defense Rd. Those are the best directions I can do. How old are you? My age? If you dont mind me asking. Let me know where you live so we can hopefully get together soon. Also what your name is would help as well. This can be a pretty lonely place without knowing anyone. My mobile number is <snip>If I dont pick up yo can text me. My phone is always on. I am free pretty much every evening after about 8pm. Also during some days I am free and do grocery shopping and such. I would like to visit Emirates Palace and the Corniche Beach and stuff. Shoot me a reply or give me a call or text. Thanks. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## JMT (Feb 25, 2010)

My reply was in reference to Cape Chick. Sorry I am new with the whole Expat website thing. I only have made one post and I cant PM I dont think.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

JMT said:


> ...
> My mobile number is XXXXXXXXXX
> . .....


careful as to where you put your cell number


----------



## Cape Chick (Oct 6, 2009)

Thats a good point rsinner...i suggest you delete your post with your mobile number in it JMT...i have it saved


----------



## JMT (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the help.


----------

